# US General in Afghanistan Fired



## AWP (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a new hero. This guy is the bomb. I don't care if he was off his rocker or if this was planned, he's dead on.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-for-verbal-attack-on-karzai/?test=latestnews



> Fuller called Karzai's statements "erratic," adding, "Why don't you just poke me in the eye with a needle! You've got to be kidding me … I'm sorry, we just gave you $11.6 billion and now you're telling me, 'I don't really care'?"





> "You can teach a man how to fish, or you can give them a fish," Fuller said. "We're giving them fish while they're learning, and they want more fish! [They say,] 'I like swordfish, how come you're giving me cod?' Guess what? Cod's on the menu today."


----------



## Brill (Nov 4, 2011)

This guy is unemployed. :nerd:


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 4, 2011)

Why do these guys keep talking to the press?  After what happened to GEN McChrystal, if I was a GO I'd drink deeply from the cup of STFU.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 4, 2011)

I like his style.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 4, 2011)

lindy said:


> This guy is unemployed. :nerd:


Until Nov 2012 when he gets elected and makes life hell for DoD.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Why do these guys keep talking to the press? After what happened to GEN McChrystal, if I was a GO I'd drink deeply from the cup of STFU.



Probably because it needs to be said. I just wish MG Fuller's boss would have agreed with him vs firing him...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2011)

What he said was stupid, and inappropriate, and presented in totally the wrong venue.  He deserved to be fired.


----------



## pardus (Nov 5, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Why do these guys keep talking to the press? After what happened to GEN McChrystal, if I was a GO I'd drink deeply from the cup of STFU.





Marauder06 said:


> What he said was stupid, and inappropriate, and presented in totally the wrong venue. He deserved to be fired.



Which gives me pause, was this a foolish mistake or a calculated suicide by cop?


----------



## Boon (Nov 5, 2011)

It's foolish that we back a country whose leader said his country would side with Pakistan if we went to war with them.  AND this isn't the first time Karzai has said something so controversial.....yet our dear leader avoids the confrontation with our "ally."


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2011)

pardus said:


> Which gives me pause, was this a foolish mistake or a calculated suicide by cop?



There's always that possibility.  But if I was going to go out like that, if I felt that strongly about policy, I like to think that I'd call a press conference and lay it out there, and resign myself instead of going out like a punk.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 5, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> What he said was stupid, and inappropriate, and presented in totally the wrong venue. He deserved to be fired.


Agreed.  Those are comments you save for a closed door meeting with the ISAF Commander, the CJSC, the SecDef, or the President.   Those comments are not for the public forum.


----------



## Brill (Nov 5, 2011)

OCCUPY AFGHANISTAN!!!

Today is Troop Transfer Day!  Move all your troops from Afghanistan to Yemen!  Together we can show the world me mean business!


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2011)

lindy said:


> OCCUPY AFGHANISTAN!!!
> 
> Today is Troop Transfer Day! Move all your troops from Afghanistan to Yemen! Together we can show the world me mean business!



Fobbits are the 1%'ers. They do 1% of the work and take home 99% of the medals and use 99% of the resources.


----------



## Brill (Nov 5, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Fobbits are the 1%'ers. They do 1% of the work and take home 99% of the medals and use 99% of the resources.



That cuts deep. I was a civilian fobbit for 13 months in OIF. We weren't allowed to leave cuz it was dangerous out there.

On the other hand...my 1% proceeds did go towards buying the wife a bourgeoisie vehicle.  (it was a guilt gift.)  However, I did pay a shit tonne of taxes.


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2011)

lindy said:


> That cuts deep. I was a civilian fobbit for 13 months in OIF. We weren't allowed to leave cuz it was dangerous out there.
> 
> On the other hand...my 1% proceeds did go towards buying the wife a bourgeoisie vehicle. (it was a guilt gift.) However, I did pay a shit tonne of taxes.



I liken myself to the blind white supremacist from Dave Chapelle.

I no longer leave Bagram and even when I did it was "Fly to this FOB, fly to that FOB." Contracts change and so did my travel.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 5, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> Agreed. Those are comments you save for a closed door meeting with the ISAF Commander, the CJSC, the SecDef, or the President. Those comments are not for the public forum.


Maybe he passed those comments on and was blown off.
I think it was a calculated "suicide" and his post military life will be good.
He has also set himself up for a run in November, and he can do it as a Republican, Moderate Democrat, Tea Party, etc.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 5, 2011)

If a subordinate pulls that kind of crap in public two things are plain. Whoever signed his last promotion should be talked to and he should be fired. Life is tuff as a Boss and to add in a loose cannon going to the press is not excusable.
Then again if he brought it to his boss and the boss didn't do anything he should have shut up and either accepted the decision or retired.
Pragmatics are good when they don't work for you. :-"


----------



## policemedic (Nov 5, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Until Nov 2012 when he gets elected and makes life hell for DoD.



I'd vote for him.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 5, 2011)

Whether you agree or not with what he said or how he said it does not really matter. Because of this politically correct world we live in now you can not call a spade a spade. I get my ass in a ringer weekly because I call it like I see it. (Imagine that) Personally what he said should have been said 5 years ago and I even think FF said it many moons ago.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 5, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> Agreed. Those are comments you save for a closed door meeting with the ISAF Commander, the CJSC, the SecDef, or the President. Those comments are not for the public forum.



Personal discipline and such says yes but I firmly believe that the Pres and every man from the honey truck driver through to those you mentioned know that the current leadership in the Afghan Govt is as fucked up as a $3 coin.

A small part of me suspects that people with rank keep saying this stuff out of frustration and in the hope that the American public gets pissed off with it for long enough to actually demand something be done.  Nothing is going to happen to Karzai up until that point despite the fact that he needs a 9mm to the back of his head along with his entourage.


----------



## QC (Nov 5, 2011)

Give a man a fish and he will eat for a day, teach a man to fish and he'll sit in a boat and drink beer.


----------

